# Just started on Clomifene 22 july 08



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello there

i'm back from Bath clinic

Well Mr Walker was v nice, not much info about my blocked tube, he just said no sign that it was infected 

So been put on Clomid, started it today, so fingers crossed it works,
Feels a bit more real now that it might happen,

Got to go back in 6 mths if nothing happens and then he said IVF but he told me that I will only get 1st try free up til i'm 36 so only got til next june, bummer.
  

Bex


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi There Bex
Im new to FF and In the same position as yourself Im 36 I have just started clomid 2/7/08 and I have a partial blocked left tube and PCOS.  Im going for my 21 day blood test tomorrow to see if the clomid is working and if I have ovulated.  I must say I do feel quite positive and like you its just nice to be going in some sort of direction as I have been backwards and forwards to hospital for nearly a year now having tests upon tests and it just felt like nothing was really happening.  

I  have been told if the clomid fails the nest step would be IVF but because my dh has 2 children from a previous marriage I am not entitled to IVF free (which I think is most unfair) anyway keep us posted and let us know how you are doing.  I have read lots of posts on clomid and its side effects and I have to say I didn't feel too bad you just need to sleep plenty eat healthy and get plenty of freshair and exercise and try and take a day at a time. I must admit FF is a real life saver so good luck hun  

XXXXXXX


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers lady.

good luck with blood test, mine in on the 5th Aug. Had so many i feel like a pin cushion.

Trying to not get to excited, mustn't get my hopes up, this has been such a roller coaster of emotions for so long that i'm not sure how i feel.

The warning of twins or more is a big thing. don't know the chances of twins.

Let me know how you get on tmw.

Bex


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

3 days on Clomid and have a cracking head ache 24/7

Is this normal ?


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Opal

Yeah quite normal hun nothing to worry about.
As far as I am aware but( please check) you can take pain killers if the headache gets too much. I started off feeling a bit yuk but it soon went away .

DeeXX


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

Yes, headaches can be a SE of Clomid unfortunately

I will post a few links for the side effects, in the mean time why not join the general Clomid chit chat 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149467.0

Shelley Xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0
this is the side effects thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0
this is the useful info thread

by the way, you may find that by taking Clomid at night you might not be effected by the SE's as they will happen while you are asleep


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for that lady

Have been taking it at lunch time as take other med in the mornings.

will try that next month.

Bx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

B hi hunny  

please make use of the chit chat thread hunny + lotsa   to you

xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Well first 5 days of clomid done, 

By day 5 was a bit stressed.

doing ok now

Bx


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Bex
Glad to hear that you are ok   for   for you hun 

DeeXXX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck hun      

Nikki xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooooooooo 3 days til Ovulation day  

That ticker is great, makes me lugh counting down to the day.

My hubby was funny sunday morning, we'd just  
Laying talking and he said he thinks its best we do it before bed so i stay lying down, as it would give his   a chance to make it. I think all this makes you much closer as a couple, we have to talk about stuff that most couples would never be open about.

Well the summer has gone, it's just tipped it down with rain, Ho Hum here comes winter 

Much love to you all x
Bex


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Bex
Glad things sre going well  its nice you and DH still make   fun as ttc can make it so clinical and its difficult keeping it spontaneous and all that   Ive not had any luck this month on day 28 and my friend made me do a PG test today as she is worried that I go to the gym a lot and wants to make sure Im not putting myself and a potential bubba at risk   so I did as I was told as there is no arguing with her she has had 7 kids herself   so she usually tends to be right lol anyways on to the next round just looking forward to AF then we begin again hope you are lucky this time sweetie   babydust to you 

DeeXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Fire Opal come along + join the chit chat at the top of the page hunny   you can all hget together there 

xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Dee

Soz its not better news.  

Don't know about you but i have found that since being put on clomid i have wanted it more than before.
Worried that it will really upset me if its BFN. How you doing ??



Cleg, I can't get onto the chat room as my laptop won't let let me install stuff to make it work, will ask hubby if he can help me.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

no sorry hun meant the chit chat thread we have ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149467.240 but i see you have posted on there  its good to keep the chit chat in one place then your posts are more likely to be seen 

xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool no worries.

Was wondering.

See you over there lady


----------



## nic79 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi guys

Thought I'd join your little group - just started on clomid this month.  Had scans and HCG injection for OI last week so just waiting now till D-Day!

Didn't get many SE from the tablets luckily just tired and a bit of a headache days 4/5/6.  

Had a whole array of tests that have all showed absolutely nothing.  Very frustrated and not really convinced this OI is going to work.  I think theres poss more to my prob than just regulating ovulation?  Anyway we'll see.

I'm a bit like some of you - been TTC for 2 years now and you feel so disappointed every cycle that you don't really want to get your hopes up.  But then we should try stay positive as this could make all the difference!

Back to see specialist January 09...that's an age away!  No idea what they'll say then?  I'm still relative youngster at 29 and DH 33

Would be good to hear from anyone else?

Good luck to you all.  Keeping everything crossed for us all!  

Nic x


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Nic  
And welcome hope you are well just to let you know there is a thread for general Clomid chit chat if you want to come and join us ladies   I am sure you will find it a good source of support throughout your TTC journey.

Hope to see you there 


DeeXXX


----------



## nic79 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Dee

I'll try it out - see you there  

  Nic x


----------

